
Americans keep buying veggies and then throwing them away - artsandsci
http://www.popsci.com/food-waste-healthy
======
douche
Tends to happen when vegetables are picked early, and are at the very tail end
of their shelf-life by the time they get shipped around the world and hit your
refrigerator.

If you grow your own, things last much, much longer. For instance, it's not
uncommon for my parents to have tomatoes kicking around ripening off on the
porch for a week or two, unrefrigerated. Don't try that at home with
supermarket vegetables.

Greens are probably the worst example. Ideally, you'd eat them the same day
they are picked, but that obviously doesn't work in the supermarket model.

